# wassup´s new grow..............



## wassup (May 3, 2008)

hello people here is some pic´s of my new babies. 2 big bud, 2 early girl, and my older blueberry. blue has had some problems with ph, ( that´s gettin sorted ). the other 2 are only 2 weeks old, had very light nutes a few day´s ago. they look tobe doin fine.i´ve got another blueberry in germ just incase this one doesn´t pull through. my planis to get one good female of the b/b and e/g and take clones. the blue is fem seed. as i´m only in my 2nd grow i´ll need all the help i can get. i do read alot of info on here so let´s hope for a good one.
should i start a grow journal ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2008)

*Everything looks great. If you want this moved to the journal section just give a yell.  *


----------



## wassup (May 3, 2008)

thank´s tbg - if you think it would be better in there then i´m ok with that. thank´s again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*Well a new journal it is. :hubba:   Here's some GREEN MOJO for the little one's. :aok: *


----------



## wassup (May 13, 2008)

ok people here are the new pic´s bigbud and earlygirl are now 3 and 1/2 weeks old. doin ok. my blueberry is still in a huff and hasn´t grown much since i dropped the lights on her..( broke most of the fan leaves off ).....then over nuted her. so i flushed her out and repotted her. i´ve germed one more blueberry ( fem seed ) just incase this one gives up on me, it´s a few day´s old.


----------



## annscrib (May 13, 2008)

awwwww them are some of the cutest plants,,, gl with them all,,, and pulling for blueberry to pull though


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2008)

*Wassup wassup.   What are you using for soil? Lights? Temps in the room? Nutes your giving them and so on. Just curious as to why your bottom leaves have fallen off and why they are yellowing on ya? *


----------



## wassup (May 13, 2008)

i´m usin canna terra soil. i give the babies very light nutes last week as weather isn´t that good as usuall.( thought i´d give em a hand ) maybe to much nutes there.haven´t give them to much water.do you think they might need watering ? i´ll take another pic for you. i have them under 4 floros in my cupboard to start them off then they go out on the balcony.the temps in the room are from 72 - 90. i´ve got a heat lamp way above them to get temps up if need be.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2008)

*Might have just been the nutes you gave them. How often are you watering? *


----------



## wassup (May 13, 2008)

tbg - here are sum more pic´s - i´m scared of over watering, that was my downfall last year. so i´m being over careful not to over do it this time.





this as only happend to 1 each of them - 2 b/b and 2 e/g . the other 2 are fine !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2008)

*Could have just been the nutes. It's very easy when watering. We usually give them water until a bit drips out the bottom. This lets you know that all the roots have gotten a drink. You have to remember most of your roots are at the bottom. Also depending on how hot it is you should only have to water every 4 or 5 days. Just stick your finger in the soil about 2 inches if it feels dry give them a drink. If it still feels damp let it go another day or so.  Once you get the feel of it you can tell if they need a drink just from lifting the pot up.  *


----------



## wassup (Jun 4, 2008)

well people here are sum more pic´s.
2 bigbud that were repotted 2 day´s ago and 1 day ago. they now live on my terrace.
2 early girl will get repotted next week. they live in grow room at night.
my 1st blue berry - i don´t know wot she´s doin ! been like this for weeks now.
that´s why i planted a 2nd blueberry - she´s cumin on great.
they have only had one dose of nutes, then the burn so i havn´t give any more at all. just water. not waterin very often.
tried superthive on blue berry 1 - but still nothin happinin !

wot you people think ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2008)

*Whats up wussup. Looking good mang. I can tell you from the looks of things they are stretching for the light. Have you thought about topping to promote some side branching? *


----------



## Herbbologist (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the plants a lot, but I am not experienced enough to give tips. I hope the first BB survives!


----------



## wassup (Jun 4, 2008)

tbg - they are only 17 inches tall. (is this to small ? ) they hav only been outside 2 days. the e/g girl will go out this weekend.


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with TBG on this one, lst or topping would work great on them i think. good luck


----------



## Melissa (Jun 4, 2008)

*good luck o them cuties eace:*


----------



## wassup (Jun 4, 2008)

tbg - my blue berry´s are fem seeds so i don´t mind lsting her. but the b/b and e/g aren´t. would i be better off sexing them before lsting or just go for it - if they are male  then to bad. i don´t have to much room on my terrace so would prefere to have females takin the room than males.:hubba:


i´ll get better pic´s in the mornin for you to look at peeps.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice looking babies. Thats wassup.


----------



## wassup (Jun 5, 2008)

here u go peeps - more pic´s.
should i let tem grpw for a bit longer before toppin or lstin ?
i think they r a bit small to top ! i may go for lstin then maybe top later - wot do u think ?
i´ll repot early girls today and start lstin the weekend.


----------



## wassup (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry missed bigbuds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 5, 2008)

*You can start LST on them ladies anytime. You can also top them if ya want.  *


----------



## wassup (Jun 5, 2008)

tbg - if let them grow a little bit longer - can i top them and clone the top ? or would i be to late ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 5, 2008)

*What you should do if you wanna take clones is top them now to promote some side branching. Then you can take your clones from your side branches. *


----------



## wassup (Jun 6, 2008)

ok people here they are after lsting. done this morning they seem 2 b ok. had sum very good sun 2day. 30 degrees +.this will be there 1st night outside all to gether. i´ll check in the mornin to c how they get on. never done the lstin thing before hope this is corect. maybe let them getabout 3 feet long then top them.


----------



## wassup (Jun 7, 2008)

well there 1st night outside after lstin. all seem 2 b ok   
another sunny day ahead. 
pic´s of blueberry..........it´s looks like there is new growth on her - nice bright green leaves, she might just pull through. 
my 2nd blueberry is comin on great.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2008)

*Looking good so far after the LST.  Do you bring them in at night or leave them out? *


----------



## wassup (Jun 7, 2008)

i leave them out now. last night was the 1st night for all of them.
i keep the new blue in at night - until she´s big enough, then she will out with them.


----------



## rugger9 (Jun 7, 2008)

Streched for sure. Lower that light if possible
in my opinion blue has nitro tox 
if your scared of over watering you won't like
my advice,  flush blue with 3 gallons of water
 no ferts.  Let dry.  Those clawed up leaves will
relax


----------



## wassup (Jun 7, 2008)

blue has been outside for weeks so the light thing cant happen. i gave her a flush not long ago - new growth is startin to happen now. i will leave her a while and see how she goes. she had a shot of super thrive 5 day´s ago.


----------



## rugger9 (Jun 7, 2008)

yes good job on the flush she looked just like one in my last nursery 
a flush cures them right up, although its a pain in the *** if your in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## wassup (Jun 14, 2008)

hi people here r sum new pic´s of bigbud - earlygirl and blueberry.
the BB have shot up and out since lstin.:hubba: 
the EG r not far behind. 
the BLB it cumin bak aswell  
the new BLB is not lookin 2 happy pic or her with my melon plant.........
on the whole things r lookin good.:hubba: :hubba: ...


----------



## wassup (Jun 15, 2008)

how long before i should b able 2 tell the sex ? they r all about 8 weeks old.


----------



## wassup (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry forgot pic´s.
not the best pic´s - a bit bright outside.
any thought´s of sex ?


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2008)

I see pistills in that second picture! congrats


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2008)

*CONGRATS on getting a female mang. :aok: Now let's hope the rest are female as well. Here's some GREEN MOJO for ya. :hubba: *


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

hello people - here r sum pic´s of the first bigbud. they r all the same plant. i untied it for poto´s.
can i have your opinions on male or female please.
i´m goin to go plant by plant - i have 2 b/b and 2 e/g.
thanks for you time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2008)

*Looks like the ladies are starting to take off on ya.   Any signs of sex on the others yet? :hubba: *


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

just gettin poto´s as we speak..............2 mins.


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

well here you go people these r pic´s of second bigbud.
once again male or female:hubba: :hubba:
i´ll try and get pic´s of early girl later 2day for you to view,thanks again people.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2008)

*From what i can see in the pics the last one is a female for sure. :aok: *


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

thank´s TBG - well hopefully that´s 2 female bigbud´s :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

i´ll get pic´s up of the early girl´s later...got to nip out.

thank´s again.


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

well people here r sum pic´s of first early girl..............wot do you think male or female..................................


----------



## wassup (Jun 21, 2008)

these r the second early girl......again male or female..................


----------



## wassup (Jun 28, 2008)

well didn´t get alot of responce for the male female bit. but they all look the same to me          :hubba: :hubba: .
here they are all together - comin along just dandy.............
the new blueberry is very slow, my melon plant is bigger  .......
the old b/b is startin 2 fill out aswell.
so let´s hope i have 6 girls to watch over the summer......:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## wassup (Jun 28, 2008)

after postin new pic´s this mornin, went out to check them for water and my 2nd b/b was wilting bad.   
just gave it a good drink and boom - i looked at it to see any change and the leaves and stems turned as i watched,    
thought i was loosin her........
just sum more pic´s for you to look at.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Everythings looking great. :aok: Not sure on the male or female pics. Can't really see anything.   Your plant was drooping because you just gave her a drink. They always droop after a good drink.  *


----------



## wassup (Jun 28, 2008)

no this was before i gave her a drink. she was wiltin really badly, then a gave her a good drink and she sprang bak up straight away. she´s lookin ok now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*She was just thirsty then.  *


			
				wassup said:
			
		

> no this was before i gave her a drink. she was wiltin really badly, then a gave her a good drink and she sprang bak up straight away. she´s lookin ok now.


----------



## wassup (Jun 28, 2008)

yep i think it might be gettin to hot out there on the terrece TBG. it´s 86 (30)in the shade, and i think i´ll need to water more often. the sun is gettin very hot over here over (40) that probaly high 90´s.                    :holysheep:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

yea,yur soil will dry out pretty quickly outdoors under the sun.expecially on them hot 90 degree days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow wassup...Just finished reading threw your grow. congrats on the females..try and post some close up pics of the nodes...That would help us...Im lookiing forward to growing Big Bud in "Fall 2008"..so I will be fallowing the rest of the way..if you dont mind...LST and SC work great...with soil your medium will dry fast in warmer weather..just be sure not to over water...I use moister meters..Keep the pics comeng and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## wassup (Jun 29, 2008)

thank´s for the input people. i´ll try and get sum close up pic´s this mornin. the sun is up and bright allready. it´s 8.20 am and it´s 80 degress on my terrace, gona be nother hot one............


----------



## wassup (Jun 29, 2008)

here is sum pic´s of bigbud 4 u 4U.
also another close up.
and 1 of my blueberry goin purlpe.............................


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2008)

are those all the same plant?  the 3 pc looks to be Female..lets gve some more expert eyes look see..congrats my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## wassup (Jun 29, 2008)

no the first 2 pic´s r of 2 bigbud 2gether, the 3rd is a close up of 1 of them, and the 4th is of my blue berry. i´ve just borrowed a digital camera so i´ll try and get better pic´s later 2 night.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 30, 2008)

*Wow those ladies are looking better and better as the days go. :hubba:  Great pics wassup but still hard to tell sex.   Your doing a great job on them that's for sure keep it up. *


----------



## wassup (Jul 6, 2008)

hi people - 1 week on and they r gettin bigger.  can´t c any male´s yet.....let´s hope i have all girls   got to give them a good drink every 2 day´s as the temps r pushin high 90´s poss 100...........here´s sum pic´s , they are gettin biger every day. i´ve got 2 big bud suposed to have 2 early girl but the 2 plants r completely different - one might be bigbud. the last pic is all of them 2 gether. not gona have a lot of room left soon......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2008)

*Looking great wussup. :aok: Your not lying when you say they are getting bigger that's for sure.   Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## wassup (Jul 6, 2008)

gotta get new batteries for camera to get sum more close up´s for u people. it´s 46 degress on the terace in the sun ( 115 ), 90 in the shade.


----------



## wassup (Jul 13, 2008)

checked the plants yesturday and found ONE MALE. this isn´t so bad as i was planing on pollinating some of the females for seeds. the male is probably the biggest plant i´ve got, real bushy. the others are cumin along great. got new batteries so i´ll put sum pic´s up later 2day. the temps are flyin over here 100 +. so plenty of waterin goin on. gotta go work for afew hours - get pic´s then.......


----------



## wassup (Jul 13, 2008)

well here r sum more pic´s for u´s. the male one............then sum random pic´s of the girl´s...................the late early girl is really small, might let her grow and maybe pollenate her with the male. i don´t know yet - what u people think ?
the girl´s r gettin water nearlly every day because the temps r so high.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

wassup...those are looking great my friend..good o see you moved the male out huh?  you dont plan on seeding a whole plant do you?..just do a few lowerr buds..I know nothing of breeding yet and plan on crossing some on my next bean grow..I am reading up on how to collect and store pollen..also reading about these bags that you cover the budd after polenating..lets light threw but protects plant from further pollination..keep up the great work and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## wassup (Jul 13, 2008)

4U-  i might try and pollinate the whole small e/girl, as she´s not gona get much bigger for bud´s !!!!!!!! wot do ya think ? as for the big bud i´m thinkin the lower branches in the bag - as u say. but i´m new to this so everything is trial and error...........but i´m happy with wot i got.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

okay. wassup..Im going to pull up my milk crate and watch this one..I dont know nothing but what Ive read..and I read you want to have at least 4 weeks for seed to mature..so you will need to pollenate by 4-5th week of flower...yes? I am very interested in the pollination of one or two budds for seed stash..do you have these bags Im talking about?..thanks for shareing with me my friend  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## wassup (Jul 14, 2008)

4u - i don´t know if u need special bags or just clear poly bags will do - i´ll find out 2day.
i´ve put male on other terrace for now, i´ll have to move him this week as the other terrace is only a few feet away. don´t wont pollen them all...........


----------



## thebest (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks very nice wussup. Hope all turns out well for you!


----------



## wassup (Jul 23, 2008)

ok people pistols r startin to appear on my bigbuds and blueberrys, the earlygirl is not there yet. got one male away from the girls, he´s startin 2 pop his saks. the girls r gettin bigger and bushier inthis sun, got 2 give plenty water - temps over 100 most days.
here sum more pic,s 4 u............................................


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2008)

Awsome grow! Keep it up and happy growing to you!


----------



## wassup (Jul 29, 2008)

hello people - my Big Bud seem 2 b gettin biger pistols, the plant seem 2 b fillin out nice. Early Girl seems 2 b lakin behind in terms of pistols thoooo...but still very bushy indeed.. as 4 blueberry - still not the biggest bush in the world but doin ok........temps r still very high, they r drinkin loads, nutes 1 a week. i ve cut the male plant and bagged it 2 get pollen 4 my little earlygirl. she´s only 18 inches high so i´ll fill her with pollen - hope 4 seeds ....


----------



## thebest (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the update. looking nice


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good .. Great grow..


----------



## wassup (Aug 2, 2008)

hello people a gota problem........................
the leaves on my blueberry r dryin out and turnin yellowish. noticed sum brown specs on her then spotted sum kind of spider web along the stem. this is only on this plant the bigbud and earlygirls r ok. same food water nutes......... n e sugestions ????????????


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2008)

souds/looks like spider mites.. if you type spider mites into the search box, you should recieve back several "pages" of reading on various treatments.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to haer about the spider mites.. Looking good . but kill the mites. lol


----------



## wassup (Aug 3, 2008)

well people just 1 plant has visable signs of spider mites. i´ve moved the plant on 2 the other terrace were the male was ( i´ve chopped him down ) he had to go 2 make room 4 this 1. insectaside spray last night, then heavy mistin with liquid soap and water. is it possible that neem oil will work 4 this problem ? i found i black tic type thing at the bottom of her stem - pulled it off and launched it over the balcony. thanks people.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck


----------



## wassup (Aug 10, 2008)

hello people,  just found that my early girl has gone hermie on me.. ..  ........
she´s is the biggest plant i´ve got - i´m well pissed at this. is it worth keepin her/him ?
as for the blueberry with spider mites - i wiped all the cob webs off, sprayed the leaves with liquid soap every day for 5 day´s , insectacide on the soil and once on the plant - seem´s to have done the trick, no  more cob webs.   i´ll post sum pics later 2day.


----------



## thebest (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the hermi and the spider mites. I had a problem with those stupid mites too! They got to be very annoying. I had to spray three times a week and hose down the area every day. Don't forget to spray the soil with the insecticide. Also make sure your using something that is okay for vegetables, so you make sure your not smoking poisons!! Were these seeds bag seeds or did you buy them off of a site. As far as the plant goes, they look great! Good luck man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey wassup....havent been by in while..sorry to read about the issues with mites and Hermie..I would have liked to known the black beatle you found at the stalk and chucked off balcony...that could have been a good bug to fight the mite...JMO..yes the hermie is smokable but will have a ton of seeds..you can pick the yellow sacs off as you see them..but you wont get them all...the plant slows down on THC production to turn to seed production....also be sure to move Hermie to safe location as to not pollenate the Real Females...If you dont want to keep hermie..tose it of balcony..lol..just kiddN..

How big is the Big Bud..hieghth wise?

Thanks KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

I would continue the soap/water every other day for another wek or two to be sure...Im affraid that you have the mite...you have the mite!!!!..you can keep them at bay and thats it..IMO..but stop insectisides my friend...You smoke it.  Mutt..or...TBG...has a organic home made liguid for a sprayer here some where.  I will try and find it for you..I used it on my girl outside..I like it..Looking forward to the updated pics..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## wassup (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks pepole - i´ve moved the herm onto the other balcony and put spider plant bak with the girls. i´ll continue with the spray bottle for a week or so - i stopped the insetacide after a few days. not seen n e webs figures crossed. the spray has liquid soap in it
the seeds i got from NIRVANA, early girl and big bud. the BB are probably 3 feet tall and bushy - i lst ed them a bit. i´ll get sum pic´s after work 2day.


----------



## wassup (Aug 16, 2008)

hello people - here r sum more pic´s. 2 of the HERMIE, that woz the early girl - the other 1 woz male.  2 of bigbud,  and 1 of blue berry. they all seem 2 b doin fine.   no sign´s of n e spider webs.      bud´s r startin on the blueberry. the weather is really hot 100 +, so plenty water given 2 them. when´s the best time 2 stop nutes ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking Great my friend...Realy interested in the Bluebarry...are they putN off an odor yet?  continue nutes up untill two weeks before Harvest...then flush with PH water the rest of the way...Glad to hear no webs...keep looking under the fan leafs for little red dots...do you mist your plants to see webs?

thanks for shareing with us


----------



## wassup (Aug 21, 2008)

i still mist them every couple of day´s - so far no more webs.  
the smell is startin 2 get stronger out there - 2 bigbud and 2 blueberry.
the leaves r turnin yellow thoooo, is this the norm at this stage ?
i´ll get pic´s later 2day.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good. Thats wassup.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

the lower fan leafs will yello and fall of normaly...Have you started flower nutes?


----------



## wassup (Aug 21, 2008)

thank´s 4u - i have been given nutes from the shop here and she say´s it does 4 the hole  grow !!!!!
thank´s bomb i´ll keep the pic´s cumin................


----------



## wassup (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry people 4got pic´s................


----------



## wassup (Aug 21, 2008)

1 pic missin from that post........do you think spiders still here ?
white edges on most leaves and small redish spec´s under neath. gave them another spray with soap and water - no visable signs of webs !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

wassup said:
			
		

> 1 pic missin from that post........do you think spiders still here ?
> white edges on most leaves and small redish spec´s under neath. gave them another spray with soap and water - no visable signs of webs !


 

I would keep on the soap/water...sounds like you got the mite..just not webbing yet...I had them in second Harvest and was able to keep them at bay ..be sure to spray unser leaf as well..give them a good drenching on the days you water..Good luck keep us posted..but most of all KEEP M GREEN 


420


----------



## wassup (Sep 3, 2008)

hello people - here r sum pic´s of the 4 i have left.2 bigbud and 2 blueberry. they seem 2 hav done ok but not great. gettin very skinny as the big fan leaves drop off. they r turnin yellow and shrivelin up. i tak it this the norm at this stage !!  nice bud´s thooo. the blueberry´s didn´t turn out as well as i thought. how long before the big chop ?
4 weeks ? i´ll post more pic´s each week to c if wer gettin close to choppin. pic of hermie after choppin................................


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

wassup said:
			
		

> hello people - here r sum pic´s of the 4 i have left.2 bigbud and 2 blueberry. they seem 2 hav done ok but not great. gettin very skinny as the big fan leaves drop off. they r turnin yellow and shrivelin up. i tak it this the norm at this stage !! nice bud´s thooo. the blueberry´s didn´t turn out as well as i thought. how long before the big chop ?
> 4 weeks ? i´ll post more pic´s each week to c if wer gettin close to choppin. pic of hermie after choppin................................


 


Hey wassup...looking Great...Very imprest with the Balcony Grow..Props my friend ...Have you Got a hand scope yet?...if not get one Fast.:bolt:    thats the only true way to tell Harvest time...plus its all in how you like your Meds...I like to be upbeat while still beeing High..thats 50/50  for me..i did some more couch lock and gave it away..i am germinating some BigBud beans now...anyway Just thaught i wood drop in on the Balcony...More Pics the better...Keep doing what your doing they seem to be doing fine 



take care and be safe:dancing: 


420


----------



## wassup (Sep 7, 2008)

hello people - i´ve noticed som pod´s growin on my girl´s !
are these seed pod´s ? could they have been pollunated from the male i put on the other terrace or the hermie i chopped down ? i´m still sprayin with the water and soap. i´ll try to get a scope this week.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2008)

*Your fine as they are not male sacs.   Looks like some swollen calyxs to me. *


----------



## wassup (Oct 4, 2008)

hello people - it´s been a while.
here are sum pic´s of the girl´s. were are nearly done, maybe 2 week´s top´s then i´m gona chop them.:hubba:  mate of mine chopped this week, so we´re not far away. 
alot of leaves drying up and fallin off.
when a check the buds for density, my hands stink to high heaven. there is a very strong smell from them girl´s.:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2008)

*Yup sure does look like she's finishing up for ya.  :hubba: *


----------



## wassup (Oct 11, 2008)

well people - were havin some bad wheather this week end.  so i´ve decided to chop them....... ....................... ................
i wanted 2 wait till next week end but jsut can´t leave them out in the rain ( forcast rain until tuesday ).
i´ll get some pic´s later and get the scale´s and see wot we end up with. 


                               thank´s people.


----------



## wassup (Oct 25, 2008)

well people that it all done - from 4 small girl´s i got just under 220 gr.
not bad me thinks.   
i only get about 4 hours direct sunlight goin up to 6. so it´s not been a bad effort.
i got a few seeds off them aswell - maybe try them next year !!!!!!
i´ve had afew friends try my stuff and they say top gear - so i´m really pleased with my efforts.:hubba: :hubba: 
i´ve got more idea´s for next years grow allready, so i´ll be readin up on lot´s of things to help me get better. i would just like to say thanks to everyone who helped along the way.   
i will continue to look in over the winter and see how you guy´s are doin.

                 good luck to you all................WASSUP.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest and look foward to next years grow. :aok: *


----------

